# Gran Alacant Impressions?



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

Hi came across this place was wondering if anyone lived in or nearby ?
I am drawing up a list of place's to visit and this place looked interesting as it seems to have a big british community


Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I know Gran Alacant and I have a shop there.
Are you visiting in the view to moving there or for a holiday?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Just looked at your past posts and you say you want to move to Costa Del Sol.. Gran Alacant is in Costa Blance


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Just looked at your past posts and you say you want to move to Costa Del Sol.. Gran Alacant is in Costa Blance


he has looked at several areas over the pàst couple of years it seems, up & down the coast, including other towns on the Costa Blanca

maybe he has settled on the Costa Blanca?


----------



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

Well nothing definate yet I have friends living in Pego & Belanmedena so just putting together a list of locations


----------



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

Oh and yes a move I want to rent not buy thankfully don't need to work!
Maiden so you have a shop so you will know the area pretty well ?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes I know GA quite well.
A large urbanisation in Santa Pola approx 10 minutes from the airport.
Large expat community of different Europeans but many Spanish have holiday home there too.
Good shopping. medical centre, vets, driving school, public transpotr, pubs, fish and chip shop, beach. all available.
You could live in GA without ever talking Spanish.
No hotel nor package tours, all holiday lets tend to be through the owners of the property.
Would I live there? No but only because I tend to like older houses that have quirky bits.. all the property in GA is new/ish.

Maiden

.


----------



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes I know GA quite well.
> A large urbanisation in Santa Pola approx 10 minutes from the airport.
> Large expat community of different Europeans but many Spanish have holiday home there too.
> Good shopping. medical centre, vets, driving school, public transpotr, pubs, fish and chip shop, beach. all available.
> ...


thanks very much for that sounds interesting not too far from my friend nor the airport plus it seems to have lots of things I would want as I said we are only renting so if we do pitch up here and don't like it no harm done


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

paul44 said:


> thanks very much for that sounds interesting not too far from my friend nor the airport plus it seems to have lots of things I would want as I said we are only renting so if we do pitch up here and don't like it no harm done




Yes it does have a lot going for it and my son in law tried to talk me into buying a place there but I have never lived in a house that is under 100 years old and I don't want to so it was out. I have been thinking more and more about the place and what it has and remembered it has a bowls club, British legion, library, amateur dramatics, I am sure the Scandinavians who are big on the ground have various clubs and as they all tend to speak English it would be no problem joining in.
If you come I would suggest you get on the train that takes a tour around the area as that will help give you your bearings.
p.s a famous Spanish football has his holiday home in GA.. trouble is I can't think who it is lol


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes I know GA quite well.
> A large urbanisation in Santa Pola approx 10 minutes from the airport.
> Large expat community of different Europeans but many Spanish have holiday home there too.
> Good shopping. medical centre, vets, driving school, public transpotr, pubs, fish and chip shop, beach. all available.
> ...


The Fish & Chip shop is amazing...and lovely scottish couple that own it. They have promised to cook me haggis one day! But they really really do a lovely piece of fish!!

Oh and just down the road an amazing italian ice cream place run by a couple of really nice guys... and they do the best amaretto cake i have ever had!


----------



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes it does have a lot going for it and my son in law tried to talk me into buying a place there but I have never lived in a house that is under 100 years old and I don't want to so it was out. I have been thinking more and more about the place and what it has and remembered it has a bowls club, British legion, library, amateur dramatics, I am sure the Scandinavians who are big on the ground have various clubs and as they all tend to speak English it would be no problem joining in.
> If you come I would suggest you get on the train that takes a tour around the area as that will help give you your bearings.
> p.s a famous Spanish football has his holiday home in GA.. trouble is I can't think who it is lol


Thanks very much for the info everyone have been looking at this place and it does tick a lot of the boxes for me and the wife. Rental prices seem very reasonable as well


----------



## Rubyrose1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi Paul, just came across this post and was wondering if you had moved to gran alacant? My partner and I are thinking of moving there with our twin babies.


----------



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

Rubyrose1 said:


> Hi Paul, just came across this post and was wondering if you had moved to gran alacant? My partner and I are thinking of moving there with our twin babies.


Well no I didn't in the end, and I won't be considering living in Spain full time anymore due to the recent announcement on asset gathering.

I'm in Benalmadena for the next couple of months but not long enough to become resident

I did come across this web site if your interested

Gran Alacant Plaza

the place actually sounds pretty ok but we like Benal and feel comfortable there


----------



## carlsbergguy2006 (Apr 17, 2016)

*buy holiday home*

Hi myself and wife in process buying appartment Peurto Marino Gran Alicant should be bk again early june sign for property anyone know of good place shop for garden, BBq house hold furniture etc ..... we was there early part April and went into abby store but was looking for more places to shop around.

LesM


----------



## dleafy (Jan 4, 2016)

We're heading out to Gran Alacant in 4 weeks time to stay at a Town house there for 5 days. We will be looking around there for a place to buy. We plan to use it as a holiday home for around 10 years before retiring there.
I know urbs full of English aren't for everyone, but the place ticks all of our boxes.

Cheers

Davy !!!


----------

